# Tutoriel iPad



## alinf34 (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Etant novice, je cherchais un tutoriel pour utiliser mon iPad, notamment pour télécharger et appliquer des recettes de cuisine.

J'ai enfin trouvé, alors je vous donne le lien :

http://www.snotr.com/video/8965/


----------

